# Job Position Available in Brisbane - Suit Student or Working Holidayers :)



## bamboopanda (Jan 8, 2014)

Massage Therapist Required - Must have experience. 

Flexible Hours

Retainer + Commission Structure.

Close to bus stop and amble parking

Located in Underwood, Brisbane

Suitable for Student or Working Holiday Visa Holders. 
* May Consider sponsorship depending on experience and dedication. 

Call me on 0401733683(Optus) or Line: veilflyingau 

GOGGLE KEYWORD: Bamboo Panda Massage 
TO VIEW our WEBSITE


----------

